# Estação da RTA (Região de Turismo do Algarve), em Faro



## Jotavebe (29 Jul 2012 às 13:32)

site: http://meteo.turismodoalgarve.pt/

e webcam: http://meteo.turismodoalgarve.pt/webcam.html


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2012 às 17:23)

Jotavebe disse:


> site: http://meteo.turismodoalgarve.pt/
> 
> e webcam: http://meteo.turismodoalgarve.pt/webcam.html



Site bem porreiro, pena não conseguir ver a imagem da webcam, pelo menos agora não tá a dar.

A pressão está incorrecta, agora estão 1016,5 hpa e não 1012,5 hpa como é indicado no site .


----------

